# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  How to start a marine nano tank?

## Arron

Hi guys, I'm really interested in starting a marine tank. However, as I already have 2 2ft FW tanks I have to go with a nano. I was considering getting a dymax iq5 as many people say that's a really good nano. Am thinking if keeping one or two clown fishes as the lfs told me that they are good for beginners due to how hardy they can be. Some have told me that a chiller is a must while others say that a nano tank just requires a fan. Any senior here can guide me along on what to do and how to start this nano tank? for example, how to cycle a marine tank? I know for fresh water the soil I use already contains ammonia but for salt water I'm not sure how to get it started. Really hope some seniors can help me with this project I'm about to start

----------


## BFG

What do you know currently to keep a marine tank?

----------


## Arron

Well I know that live rock and live sand will produce ammonia that will kick start the cycle, due to the size of the tank frequent water changes are a must. However, I do not know if my live rock is cured or not, the shop that I bought it from says it's just live rock he didn't tell me. I'm not sure if it's producing ammonia as I tested it and it read 0 ammonia. What do I do now?

----------


## Ingen

Keeping an eye on this thread, have some interest in a nano marine tank too.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Ok...

Looks like we got alot of ground to cover here.

Live Sand and Live Rocks only host the bacteria that will break down your ammonia, nitrates and nitrites to create a healthy environment for your fauna. The old-school (and maybe current, I was last into reefing almost a decade ago.) way to grow your own family of living bacteria is to create a huge spike of ammonia to kick start the whole process. Some people will leave a market prawn in the tank and let it rot for a while to create this ammonia spike. Typically cycling takes about a month or so. Your tank is ready once NO3 is tested to be 0. 

How to start a marine tank?

Vision.
Have a good idea of what you want to keep. You are pretty limited to what you can keep if it is a nano-tank. Small space. Not much hiding room, so you can't exactly have a community in there. This are some suggestions...

Clown/Anemone
Harlequin shrimp
Frogfish
Coral only (SPS)
tiny-gobies/blennies. (I remember that was the last craze created by Henry of MarineLife. I wonder where he is now since Hong Leong Gardens are no more.)

Research.
This actually comes together with your envisioning. Know the demands and requirements of the species that you are getting. Plan for the right equipment and space that you need to set up your stuff.

Shopping
Buy. Buy. Buy.

Execution
Go. Go. Go.




Ok. So maybe not so much ground after all...

----------


## Ken_ng

Cycling of marine tank is no different from FW. 
The target would be for ammonia and nitrite to be zero. Live rocks will die off producing ammonia and the cycle will start. You can add bacteria to help with the cycling process. 
Microbacter7 by brightwell is a good choice.
Problem or challenge with a nano tank would be evaporation. salt water evaporates leaving salt behind causing salinity spikes. So an auto top up or diligently topping up with freshwater will be essential.
If you are keeping a fowlr tank, 28-29degrees is not a problem. 
Phosphates and nitrates control is paramount in a marine reef tank.
Would not recommend keeping sps in a nano tank. LPS, softies and zoas are hardier and more forgiving. 
Good luck and happy reefing!

----------


## Arron

my live rocks have been in th tank for a few days already, however ammonia levels still0

----------


## Ken_ng

Most probably your live rocks are cured then. You can try by adding market prawn or fish food to create ammonia. You testing for nitrites and nitrate?

----------


## Arron

yes all 0, how long do I leave the raw prawn in the tank?

----------


## Ken_ng

The prawn is never taken out. Put a small piece in and it would disintegrate producing ammonia. The bacteria would then convert the ammonia to nitrite and so.

----------


## seudzar

Curious... What kind of marine life can we keep without using of chiller?

----------


## Arron

wont it make the water dirty?

----------


## Ken_ng

The prawn will disintegrate. The bacteria will then break down the prawn. When your ammonia And nitrite is zero, your tank will be cycled. Change 90% of the water and will be ready to add livestock

----------


## saturnz17

What I know is..as long as you are not keeping any sea anemone or corals, you can live without a chiller...my current FOWLR tank stays between 28-29 degrees without chiller..do note that there must be an ammonia source to kick start the cycling process (be it die-off from live rock, dead shrimp, pure ammonia liquid or inhumanely cycling with fish).
Bacteria is present everywhere...and their main energy source comes from ammonia..these bacteria known as Nitrosomonas will consume ammonia and convert it to nitrite.
At this stage, a second type of bacteria, known as Nitrobacter will be formed to convert nitrite to nitrate..at this point of time, do ensure that both ammonia and nitrite are tested zero. Once you have achieved that and then nitrate testing shows <30ppm, you are more or less ready to add your livestock. By using Dymax IQ5, you can stock 1-2 clownfish no problem, however if you are stocking 2, you have to buy them at the same time and not separately!
After adding your livestock, you still have to maintain your water chemistry and parameters:-
- top up RO/DI water daily if you notice water level is dropping
- small water changes of 10% 2-3 times a week (tank is small, water condition fluctuates very easily)
- Test your SG on a daily basis (recommended between 1.021-1.026)
- Test your PH (8.1-8.4), ammonia, nitrite and nitrate regularly

----------


## seudzar

How do reduce nitrate for nitrate apart from water change?

----------


## saturnz17

Water change is effective..else another way I can think of is installing a protein skimmer....

----------


## Ken_ng

Nitrate also can also use biosphere or biopellets. 
There are many different additives for nitrate control in the market now. But nothing bests regular water changes!

----------


## saturnz17

Yes agree with Ken_ng bro, water change dilutes all the toxic in the water, making it healthy for fish to live in  :Smile:

----------


## Arron

any bacteria products you guys recommend?

----------


## Ken_ng

Microbacter7 by brightwell aquatics worked for me

----------


## Arron

where can I purchase that?

----------


## Ken_ng

There are many marine fishshops in singapore.
Irwarna, pacific reef, madpetz, coral farm, sealife are just a few. 
Depending on where you stay actually.

----------


## Ingen

In freshwater, plants use up the nitrate. Is there something similar in marine or water change is the way to go?

----------


## Ken_ng

Yes bro ingen! It's marine algae. We grow macro algae in our sump on purpose. 
Examples would be cheato, grape algae, red bamboo algae. Google marine planted tank. Awesome tanks and all those are actually marine algae.

----------


## BFG

The solution to pollution is dilution. Nothing good happen fast in a marine tank. Small doesn't mean easy.

For a nano tank, you need to be diligent in monitoring the various parameter. Ask yourself this, are you prepared for it? Having a marine tank will restrict your lifestyle, can't travel for too long away from the tank else everything will go kaput. You need lots of cash to purchase various equipment before you pour in the liquid into the tank. 

I really hope you know what you're doing.

----------


## Ken_ng

I agree with BFG. The thing about marine nano is the level of tank husbandry needed. And the tank needs about 8-12months to be stable.
It's definitely more than a nano freshwater tank. 
Salinity swings are deadly in a marine tank. As water evaporates, salinity will spike.
Plus the temptation to overstock your tank will put it at a higher risk of crashing.
When it goes bad in a marine tank, it goes bad very very rapidly. But with proper maintenance, stocking and husbandry, it's not impossible.

----------


## Ingen

A 1 ft nano can keep two clowns? I was reading and noticed within the clown species there are different sizes too, I reckon its the smallest one?

----------


## BFG

> A 1 ft nano can keep two clowns? I was reading and noticed within the clown species there are different sizes too, I reckon its the smallest one?


Can, if you want to continually replace them. Saltwater and freshwater are 2 different bodies of water. The smaller the tank, the harder it is. Try it.

----------


## Arron

The uncle at aquarist chamber keeps 7 cliwnfishes in 30litre nano, he says it's possible

----------


## Ken_ng

I believe that BFG is not saying that it's not possible. More, please know that it requires a lor more husbandry than freshwater. Those uncles at the LFS are there everyday and they look after the tanks as it's their livelihood.
You have time to change water and top-up everyday? The patience to remove any uneaten good every single time? 
If yes, then of course it's possible. 
I'm not trying to be discouraging but just honest. It's not the same, like what BFG said.

----------


## Ingen

Understand what you guys are trying to convey. Nano requires more commitment and less room for error as compared to a larger tank

----------


## BFG

Honestly, I have colleagues who jump into the hobby blind with nano tank and ill equip equipment. 2 quit due to busy schedule, the other 3 took me years in persuading to get a proper 3ft tank with sump and chiller and what not. They are happy that they end with what they wanted to have. However, they wasted some many hard earned monies going through the motion. Monies that if they planned properly, they would get a sensible setup started right in the beginning.

I understand everyone is operating on a budget in life. It took me 2 years to get a proper setup but I am upgrading to a bigger tank from a 4 footer. Watching someone jumping into the hobby without proper research remind me of the 2 colleague who gave up. Knowledge is key but the funds will prolong the duration of the hobby. Having either nor neither is a sure recipe for disaster. 

I know the pull of this side of the hobby is strong due to the vibrant colour it provide. I may seem to be discouraging you but you really need to know what you're doing as the tank is with you 24/7. Contigency planning and disaster recovery are just something you need to think about if things turn south. Read more from other marine forum to gain some knowledge. If you do not understand something, drop a query in your own thread so that we all could be on the same page and provide the correct replies.

Good luck in your endeavour!

----------


## seudzar

After heading all this, I would avoid a marine tank. Haha

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Remember that for every shop that you go to, as in really EVERY shop. Fish shop, Car shop, Sports shop, restaurant too.

They are selling you things. Everything is possible. Everything is good. Everything is a damn good buy.

They are after all just eyeing that money in your pocket.


Do your research and homework. Weigh their pitches to you and see what they say.

Perhaps make a few visits to the shop and see if the livestock in the shop do change over time.

----------


## Arron

hi guys, I added raw shrimp last week and once ammonia levels hit one ppm I removed it. exactly a week later, ammonia and nitrite is 0 and nitrate is 25ppm. I'm not sure if the tank is cycled already or not because I look 2 months to cycle my freshwater but this tank has only been a week

----------


## Ken_ng

this is good news. 
I believe your tank has been cycled. However, the amount of BB would be very very low.
Perform a large water change and Please stock very very slowly.
If you stock too quickly, your tank will go through another mini cycle. Then you will be undoing all the good work you have done.

----------


## Arron

I just added some fish food to confirm whether the tank is cycled, how long before dried pellet fish food releases ammonia?

----------


## BFG

I would wait for a month.

----------


## pcw

> hi guys, I added raw shrimp last week and once ammonia levels hit one ppm I removed it. exactly a week later, ammonia and nitrite is 0 and nitrate is 25ppm. I'm not sure if the tank is cycled already or not because I look 2 months to cycle my freshwater but this tank has only been a week


I started a marine tank a short while back. I used market prawns to cycle too but I just left the prawn buried under the sand for a few weeks. Didn't take it out actually. Were you using fresh/dried sand or "live" sand? As for the duration, I've heard from multiple people always advising to go slow with marine. Really need to be patient.

----------


## tropic

I would say a nano is more challenging to upkeep water perimeter. sump, good skimmer and many other equipment are necessary to upkeep. Generally the bigger the tank...price of your equipment will go up by folds.

----------


## Ralph

Hi,

Just to revive this thread since I think the subject title of this thread is what most beginners will click on.

Can anyone care to share what they do for processing of their water before each water change? etc, whether you use a tap filter, de-chlorinator, what saltwater mix/solution.. my personal thought would be, for those in Singapore, the only thing to ride of, is the chlorine since our water quality is pretty good (I presume from the decades of brainwashing by govt propaganda).

Believe it will be good references. Thks!

----------


## BFG

In Singapore, not only chlorine but chloramine that is needed to be removed. You'll need a refractometer to measure your salt mix salinity level. To calibrate the refractometer, it is advisable, in my opinion, to get a calibration fluid from American Marine Pinpoint salinity calibration fluid. A refractometer is a better equipment than a floating hydrometer or a swing arm hydrometer.

----------


## reefkeeper

I don't know about in S'pore but in Penang I just mixe my marine mix with filtered tap water. Attached is a photo of my triving tank. By the way, I also use a floating needle hydrometer to measure salinity.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## pcw

Depends on what you want to keep. FOWLR, tap water with the proper salt should be fine. A bit more forgiving of salinity ranges also (not fluctuations). If you're intending to keep corals, especially SPS, then using filtered water with low TDS and a proper salt should be the way to go.

----------

